# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  Μη λειτουργία ανεμιστήρα σε θερμοπομπό

## georgetsou

Γεια σας, έχω τον θερμοπομπό Primo BY1207-F, έπαψε να λειτουργεί ο ανεμιστήρας του ύστερα από υψηλή θερμοκρασία (καλύφθηκε ένα μέρος του). Το led ανάβει ωστόσο δεν δουλεύει το μοτέρ. τι χρειάζεται να αντικατασταθεί? ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Panoss

...άκυρο...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Γεια σας, έχω τον θερμοπομπό Primo BY1207-F, έπαψε να λειτουργεί ο ανεμιστήρας του ύστερα από υψηλή θερμοκρασία (καλύφθηκε ένα μέρος του). Το led ανάβει ωστόσο δεν δουλεύει το μοτέρ. τι χρειάζεται να αντικατασταθεί? ευχαριστώ πολύ!


http://www.ntenko.gr/index.php?cPath=2_10

----------

